# 27-inch Raleigh Sprite wheels



## Deejay (Jan 30, 2022)

My 1970's Raleigh Sprite 5-speed cruiser made in England has the wrong wheels. The originals would have been 27-inch chrome-plated steel. Can anyone tell me the manufacturer and provide the specs?


----------



## juvela (Jan 30, 2022)

-----

iirc the hubs were steel small flange solid axle 36 hole with oil hole clip made by S-A and possibly bearing the Raleigh imprint









front axle nuts from Gripfast, bearing the Raleigh monogram

wheel rims may be marked - Sturmey Archer 27" X 1 1/4"

spokes are fourteen gauge galvanized straight gauge

chromed steel spoke guard

---

here is a forum discussion thread on an early 1970's example which appears to be all original -









						Raleigh Sprite 27...Just Got It | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

I picked this one up late yesterday afternoon fro a guy that only bought and rode English bicycles. He kept them pretty clean, as you can see, which will make my job that much easier. I used a brass brush quickly in a very bad looking area on one of the rims that I figured was toast (AFTER I...




					thecabe.com
				




-----


----------



## Deejay (Jan 30, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> iirc the hubs were steel small flange solid axle 36 hole with oil hole clip made by S-A and possibly bearing the Raleigh imprint
> 
> ...



Thank you very much for the info on the wheels and all the photos will help me with other components which are unoriginal like brake calipers and levers. Your input is much appreciated.


----------

